# Favorite Cultivation Author



## benamucc (Nov 12, 2008)

Who is your favorite marijuana cultivation author? 

I grabbed the top authors from Amazon search, and from a thread I posted in the Coffee Table. Please feel free to contribute more...


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 5, 2010)

The bible


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not a good judge, since I haven't read anything by anyone.. so my favorite author so far is MP


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 8, 2013)

Like 
Brewsters Millions....I Vote for "None of the Above"!

Great movie.


----------



## mikeydean (Sep 8, 2013)

Had rather have the experience of the MP family than the option of ONE.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 20, 2013)

jack of all trades said:
			
		

> The bible



Genesis 9:3  Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even as the green herb have I given you all things.  

I picked Ed Rosenthal simply because I have a gazillion of his books (I couldn't begin to list all of them).  I have been collecting them since 1993 starting with the original _Closet Cultivator._  I was surprised that more people picked Cervantes than Rosenthal.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2013)

None of those.  My favorite is  Clarke.  His stuff is dry but hands down the best I have read.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2013)

I prefer MP forum read.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2013)

MP is my very favorite cannabis book.

Isn't it great and strange when we have one thing in common, and we are such a diverse population. Love all around MP.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

my 1st book:  "indoor/outdoor highest quality marijuana growers guide" by mel frank and ed rosenthal---and/or press san francisco---copyight 1974

high times said it is "probably the most knowledgeable book ever published on growing marijuana"

"rosenthal wants cannabis fanciers to stop seeing their dealers.  not that he's a narc or anything-to the contrary. he just has a proposition that he thinks will help de-commercialize the grass market."  rolling stone 6/22/72   

what a visionary LOL

i remember the day and store i bought this book---what a gas---time to read it again


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 9, 2013)

Teaming with Microbes - Jeff Lowenfels and Wayne Lewis and Elaine Ingham

true living organics - the rev


----------

